
Over 5,600 fossil fuel companies have taken at least $3bn in US Covid-19 aid - pera
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/jul/07/fossil-fuel-industry-coronavirus-aid-us-analysis
======
joeblow9999
did anyone think this program was NOT a big corporate payout?

